# JUST GOT 185,600 GRAMS OF PROTEIN! (bison style)



## Magnus82 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey bros, just got back fron a successful bison hunt.  Got about a 1,450lb free range, grass-fed monster.  Got him with a bow at about 20 yards. Thank God 1 shot is all it took!  I can tell you one thing, never have i felt so small as i did when walking up to this beast. The musculature and pissed off attitude these animals have is down right scary.  Anyway, i will now have an awesome rug, a skull for my wall, an most importantly, a ton of fantastic protein for the year. I will post up some pics once i get them downloaded. Now, off to butchering i go!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Marshall (Jan 22, 2013)

Wish we could figure out how to get big and ripped eating grass


----------



## chris698 (Jan 22, 2013)

Right on Magnus..... Where did you shoot him with one shot to kill him (with a freaking bow, no less.... very impressive)? :sFi_machinegunnest::shooting1:

Never had Bison before, but if you Jerky some of it, I am sure it would be easy to ship some to me in South Florida!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 22, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Right on Magnus..... Where did you shoot him with one shot to kill him (with a freaking bow, no less.... very impressive)? :sFi_machinegunnest::shooting1:
> 
> Never had Bison before, but if you Jerky some of it, I am sure it would be easy to ship some to me in South Florida!



Double lung shot bro. Figured i had one chance at this since i can't run as fast scared as he can pissed!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 22, 2013)

Butchering is is quite interesting.  The tendons on this thing are just massive.  Also the muscle fascia is much thinner on the tender cuts like the ribeye and sirloin (back) as opposed to the lower legs.  If our fascia is anything like theirs, its no wonder calves are hard to grow!


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn dude nice job!  I've always wanted to go hunting for bison.  Maybe elk too.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 22, 2013)

That's a lot of meat!!


----------



## thebrick (Jan 23, 2013)

Love bison!  hint, hint…  lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the prize!


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy fuck!!!! That is awesome!! Are you going to mount the head?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 23, 2013)

Good looking beast!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice catch Magnus:sFi_fightingvehicle


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 23, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Hey bros, just got back fron a successful bison hunt.  Got about a 1,450lb free range, grass-fed monster.  Got him with a bow at about 20 yards. Thank God 1 shot is all it took!  I can tell you one thing, never have i felt so small as i did when walking up to this beast. The musculature and pissed off attitude these animals have is down right scary.  Anyway, i will now have an awesome rug, a skull for my wall, an most importantly, a ton of fantastic protein for the year. I will post up some pics once i get them downloaded. Now, off to butchering i go!



That's awesome man! My mouth is watering right now.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 23, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> That's a lot of meat!!



That's what she said!!! Saw that coming, no?...

Anyway, Magnus, nice kill man!  I'm going to talk to my brother in law later on today (formally trained chef) about some bison cuts/recipes, etc. and if you're down, I'd be happy to pass them along to you and if you'd like put 'em in the recipe area.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks fellas!  Going to have the skull cleaned and bleached.  Would love a full mount but it is huge. The cape will be tanned and will make a hell of a bed spread. And Grim, i would love to have some recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Had my first little sample tonight in some chili.  It was fantastic.  Its going to to be a great bulk.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 25, 2013)

Magnus , I'm not a hunter. I'm cool with others doing it just not for me.
Buddy ,shooting that big sob with a stick with a point on it? 
Man you got balls brother! Really cool . Bet the meat is awesome.
Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy shit.. You shot my brutus !  What state allows these hunts cause around here is all we got are private farms with a few.. Mine escaped and you found him. That's crazyyy!


----------



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Big boy!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Omg here we go again guys!   Smokin bison bone marrow as u see causes extreme glutony..
Lol..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's great man.  Congrats.  I am a huge whitetail deer hunter and fill my freezer each fall.  I love killing em with a stick and string.  Very personal.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Omg here we go again guys!   Smokin bison bone marrow as u see causes extreme glutony..
> Lol..



You know, now that you mention it, it sounds like a great idea.  We will do this as we summons the great yetti for strength for our up and coming gator hunt.  Now with dpmac as our guide, the journey can be completed.  Now I am calling upon you ironbuilt, to join the wolfpack.  Can you accept the call?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 16, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> That's great man.  Congrats.  I am a huge whitetail deer hunter and fill my freezer each fall.  I love killing em with a stick and string.  Very personal.



Agreed! I love venison, and along with my dad and brother, I get about 8 every year.  We all prefer to use bow.  Its seems to require much more skill and gives you the true primitive essence of the hunt.


----------



## srd1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats awsome brother and with a bow no less nothing like killing your own food the way god intended love it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am supposed to get my first Alligator tag from the state of Georgia this year, it is supposed to be guaranteed with three years of rejections.  I can't wait for that.  I want to set up a harpoon rig on my bow and see what happens.  What can go wrong, right??


----------



## BIG D (Jul 16, 2013)

thats awesome man, im jealous lol!


----------



## BigBob (Jul 16, 2013)

Love me that Bison meat. Great job man!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Magnus.. I have accepted the offer of Gator Mania directed by our new dmac . 
I have been watching swilly and gator boys on tv and know it takes dead animals on a stick with some large hook. We have gator shop to buy meat so now I'm going to buy some this weekend to ravage my savage instinct . Ib


----------

